# pam_usb issues

## Xamindar

1) Does anyone use pam_usb? I am having some anoying issues with it. I was able to install it and get it up and working......for a while. It seems to work fine a few times and then all of a sudden I will start getting:

```

* pam_usb v0.4.2

* Authentication request for user "root" (su)

* Device "SiliconMechanics" is connected (good).

* Performing one time pad verification...

* Pad checking failed !

* Access denied.

```

I than have to log in to that user (in this case root) and "rm -rf ~/.pamusb" to get it working again. Doesn't this kind of defeat the purpose of it?

2) Also, gdm works great with it by logging in just by clicking on my username (when the above is working) but then once I use something in gnome that requires the keyring I get a keyring popup asking for my password. Shouldn't the keyring be unlocked for me too?  I thought it used pam as well.

3) And finally, if the usb drive isn;t mounted this whole thing fails. I get errors such as:

```

* pam_usb v0.4.2

* Authentication request for user "root" (su)

* Device "SiliconMechanics" is connected (good).

* Performing one time pad verification...

Error: device /dev/sdb1 is not removable

* Mount failed

* Access denied.

Password: 

```

Anyone know why it can't mount it?

I guess maybe this pamusb thing just isn't quite there yet?

----------

## durbatuluk

3) Add "/dev/sdb1" to /etc/pmount.allow

----------

